# What did you do productive today?



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi folks,

What did you do productive today? I moved my mini does back with the big does and helped get the bucks all back in the same pen. My mini buck just about had to be put in his own pen as he really beat up one of my mom's Saanen bucks-the one who broke his leg this year. Thankfully they all decided to get along. My sister and her 3 daughters are moving home tomorrow. They were going to wait 'till Christmas or after to move home-but my sister wants to move home now. So, our house will officially be chaotic beginning tomorrow. We trimed hooves this weekend to on quite a few of the goats. Other than reading and working i've been staying home a lot lately-to dar n expensive to go anywhere these days.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Not too much -stormy weather -wet and rain made me want to just hang around the house- after morning chores, I spent a lot of time reading about chicken raising on the internet. Do I or don't I need more animals to clean up each day? 
I did love being able to feed my girls inside my new mini-shelter- while they ate, I cleaned up - inside out of the rain- that was nice.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I fed my cow,horse,goats,chickens,dogs,cat cooked egg food for my baby bird,fed the rabbit,did laundry.Cooked for our christmas dinner at the fire dept,went to the dinner stayed late to do dishes for about 40 people. Came home and fed my animals again. It has been a nasty day out there with high winds and snow.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I did nothing today, I felt sick. However yesterday I mucked out the barn(yuck) took the goats on a walk and picked up a huge wooden spool.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I worked...Groomed some dogs this morning, got done around noon, and now am sitting on the couch fending off a kitty who REALLY wants to use the computer...Faith keeps trying to chase the mouse, and letters as they are being typed!!! darn pest... :lol: 

Later on this afternoon I will go hang out at the barn, and take care of the goaties and horse before going to youth group; we have our Christmas Party tonight for the kids, and that is always fun. I gotta get my girls their gifts yet, though, before I go...so I will have to make a trip to Bath and Body Works before group too.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Un productive day here I had to go to court my ex had me pulled in because he doesn't want to pay child support....Then he doesn't show up so I may have to go back next month.I told them as far as Im concerned he could eat any money he has if he would just leave us alone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am at work, so this is what I do when I am not on the phone 

Other then that, it is a 40 minute drive back and forth to work. When I get home, it is filling the water troff, feeding the goats and llamas, checking Daisy's udder again (which doubled in 24 hours - we are getting there!!) then stock firewood and kindling for the night. Wash the puppy (she is in heat and will not leave her panties on), start the fire, start dinner, start a load of clothes, and then bed - whoo!

This is the week night routine!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I got the tires rotated and the oil changed on my truck and spent time with my daughter and SIL and grandson. And now I am going to let DH take me out to supper as he went deer hunting and came home empty handed. LOL


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I sold my entire mini ober herd this evening  . I know it had to be done-but I still hate the idea that that part of my goat raising is over. I will still have my LaManchas but will miss seeing my little brown goatie friends hanging out in the pasture. Other than that it has been snowing most of the day and my oldest neice has a day off from school tomorrow since the buses have been getting stuck in the snow.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

I worked at the vet clinic this morning from 9:30 AM - 11:00 AM. Only the usual cleaning duties today since there weren't any animals at the clinic at the time. I did see the vet do a dissection on a piglet however ... interesting even if quite disgusting. He did it in the sink at the back of the clinic ... I have to use that sink. *gags*

I receieved my paycheck today from the clinic, and he and his wife also gave me a fancy glass bottle of sparkling cidar as a christmas gift. Everyone else had received a bottle of wine. Too young for that yet. Lol

I had the rest of the day off since it was my first day off from Hardees in over nine days (I need a 'real' job). I decided to head to Dubuque so that I could use the Border's gift cards that my parents had given to me for christmas. I bought the "A Song of Fire and Ice" series by George R.R. Martin. Four books total. "A Game of Thrones", "A Clash of Kings", "A Storm of Swords". and "A Feast for Crows". I have heard so many wonderful remarks on this series and can't wait to read them (I am currently reading the "Sword of Truth" series by Terry Goodkind). I also got the last three "The Wheel of Time" books by Robert Jordan that were missing from my collection. "A Crown of Swords", "Winters Heart", and "Knife of Dreams". My collection is finally complete. *Sigh*  And last but not least I also got "I Am Legend" by Richard Matheson. My brother said that the movie was awesome so when I saw that it was also a book I totally had to read it. It sounds like a great read.

Afterwards I blew most of my last paycheck on items that I either wanted or needed. I stopped at Bath & Body works even though I already have more then enough of their products to last me a life time ... ended up buying a bottle of black raspberry vanilla body lotion. Gah. I bought all three extended versions of "The Lord of The Rings" DVD's at Best Buy. Then I headed over to PetSmart and bought a black pet hand bag/carrier for my cats. It was costly but I think that it was well worth the money. I think that my cats will greatly prefer it over their old plastic one. This one is soft, has a little rug on the bottom for comfort, and black mesh on both sides and the front so that they will be able to see out and have plently of ventilation, and handles and a shoulder strap so that it will also be easy for the person to carry around. I really like it. I also bought a brush and a comb for my long haired kitties. I already have a slicker brush but I need more grooming tools in order to keep their long winter coats mat free. I got some detangling spray for them as well. Then I headed over to Walmart and picked up some of the Goodlife Recipe dry kitty food (five bags completely free after coupons  ). I also got them a new litter box and litter box liners, as well as two new metal food and water dishes. I also dug through their $5.00 DVD bin and found "Black Sheep" and "Tommy Boy" which I bought. So yeah ... a very busy day. Both me and my cats are now spoiled rotten and I am now poorer then dirt.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was up for work at 4:30 this morning, put Jack on his cable and Katie went out with him(she won't leave his side and gets some of the puppy energy out after a nights sleep!) Went and hit the snooze til my old dog got up and wanted out. Got dressed, filled my coffee cup, fed my old cat her spoonful of Friskies, let the dogs in and filled their bowls, gave them each a chewy, checked the moniter just in case Binky was fooling me, gave everyone a pat on the head and left for work at 5:10. Made 2 1/2 loaves of bread worth of french toast, todays breakfast special, cleaned fryers as well as made 26 quarts of vegetable beef soup, lunch rush came through with 23 fish sandwiches and 10 burgers, 2 turkey melts and 4 roast beef sandwiches as well as 3 omelets for those that don't get out of bed before noon! Did my end of shift cleaning and re-stocking supplies and left at 2pm. Got home at 2:15 , had a message to pick up my deer meat from the slaughter house( had hot dogs and jalapeno/cheese bologna made), went to let those who wanted out in the chilly wind and dampness out. Fed and watered as well as filled hay racks. Trimmed Angels hooves then got Katie ready to go "byes"...stopped to put gas in the truck $75.00! And it didn't even fill the tank!! Picked up my meat and went home. Started to think about dinner then decided on leftover tater tot casserole! Made a pack of cigarettes for hubby...yep I make our own...whole lot cheaper! Let the pups back in, had supper with hubby now I'm here! Gotta get a load of work shirts done though cause I'm not off again til next Wednesday! Restaurant jobs sort of suck cause you have to work weekends but hey, it's a decent paycheck and I love to cook! Will basically be the same routine tomorrow, except the running to the slaughterhouse!


----------

